# Cucine da incubo 2. Dal 7 Maggio 2014 su Fox Life. Cannavacciuolo.



## admin (26 Aprile 2014)

Ritorna Cucine da incubo, programma dedicato alla cucina condotto dallo chef pluristellato Antonino Cannavacciuolo. Il "Bud Spencer" dei fornelli.

La seconda edizione prenderà il via il prossimo 7 Maggio 2014 e verrà trasmesso su Fox Life (canale 114 di Sky) tutti i Mercoledì alle ore 21.


Cannavacciuolo, come nella prima edizione del format, viaggerà in giro per l'Italia per aiutare ristoranti e ristoratori sull'orlo del fallimento economico e professionale.

Lo chef, nel corso della presentazione del programma, ha dichiarato:"Sarò meno severo rispetto alla prima edizione. Ma più emotivo. Quei cibi surgelati, però, sono una vera e propria delusione. Sono rimasto sconvolto quando ho scoperto che in un ristorante, immerso nel verde, servivano solo cibi surgelati, perfino il prezzemolo. Manco sapevo che esistesse in busta".


----------



## raducioiu (26 Aprile 2014)

Ho letto che i gestori dei ristoranti della prima edizione ammettevano che era tutta una farsa e in effetti, in buona parte degli episodi, si notava che non c'era spontaneità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2014)

inizia stasera!


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2014)

molto ben fatta la prima puntata, alla fine in quel ristorante bastava cambiare il menù  quel polipo gigante sbattuto nel piatto metteva soggezione solo a vederlo


----------



## Morghot (12 Maggio 2014)

Grande Cannavacciulo, troppo mito. 
Poi vabbè è ovvio che sia tutto preparato e studiato, cioè è un programma televisivo non è che riprendono e buona la prima lol... lo dico perchè ho visto che han messo online un video degli errori del primo episodio e la gente si scandalizza "ma allora è finto!!!!" "vi preparate prima!!11!" e cose così. Io rimango basito di fronte a queste cose, davvero.


----------

